# Puppy stock or long coat? (Includes cute pictures!)



## CatCara (11 mo ago)

Hello, we would love some input on whether this sweet three week puppy we want to get is long or stock coated. Mum is long, Dad is stock, and previous litters have included long coats.

Here’s some photos at two weeks (first two pictures with the purple collar) and three weeks (last three pictures).

Thank you for your help


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The top pictures look like a stock coat, but the closeups below look long.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

😭 oh my goodness they’re adorable


----------



## CatCara (11 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> The top pictures look like a stock coat, but the closeups below look long.


In the top two pictures he’s a week younger so I think he’s getting fluffier? Plus the close ups help see the fluff don’t they! ☺


----------



## CatCara (11 mo ago)

Hopps said:


> 😭 oh my goodness they’re adorable


Thank you 😊 we can’t wait to bring him home!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

They are incredibly adorable! I thought I caught a whiff of 'eau de puppy' through the computer.  Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## CatCara (11 mo ago)

SMcN said:


> They are incredibly adorable! I thought I caught a whiff of 'eau de puppy' through the computer.  Welcome to the Forum.


Thank you ☺


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The picture of the baby sibling hugging your puppy is so sweet.


----------



## CatCara (11 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> The top pictures look like a stock coat, but the closeups below look long.


----------



## CatCara (11 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> The top pictures look like a stock coat, but the closeups below look long.


----------



## CatCara (11 mo ago)

Here’s another photo now he’s four weeks. The breeder said he’s just been diving in the goat‘s milk bowl! Still think he’s long?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

What the heck! That's a seriously cute puppy!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It's hard to tell. If you sent it to me for a few months I can figure it out for sure


----------

